# Ants are in love with my outdoor grill!



## chiklitmanfan

Our home is only 2 years old and we have a definite ant problem, both inside and out.  Of particular annoyance is the way ants love to invade my gas grill.  Even when I clean it out they swarm all over the inside the next day after use.  I have sprayed an insecticide barrier around the base but it never seems to last.  I'm looking for an inexpensive solution. Hire an anteater?


----------



## Zhizara

I once had a trail of ants coming down from the ceiling to my kitchen.  When I was cleaning the counters with 409 spray, I sprayed and wiped the wall as high as I could reach.  No ant ever crossed that border again.

You might try cleaning the legs and outside of your grill with it.


----------



## CraigC

chiklitmanfan said:


> Our home is only 2 years old and we have a definite ant problem, both inside and out.  Of particular annoyance is the way ants love to invade my gas grill.  Even when I clean it out they swarm all over the inside the next day after use.  I have sprayed an insecticide barrier around the base but it never seems to last.  I'm looking for an inexpensive solution. Hire an anteater?



Better hope they don't invite the uncles! Just turn the burners to full blast before you use it. Seriously, some ants are extremely attracted to fat/grease. Making sure it is degreased should help.


----------



## Dawgluver

I use Terro ant bait inside.  Outside, the ants like to get at the hummingbird feeder, so I paint a band of Tanglefoot around the pole.  It's a super sticky gel used to keep birds and insects away, and you could try painting some low on your grill legs.  Vaseline would work as well.


----------



## jabbur

We had a problem with ants invading our camper.  We sprinkled diatomaceaous earth around the tires and any part that touched the ground.  We also sprinkled it around the house.  Haven't had an ant since.  We repeat it every spring.  You can get it at any home improvement or nursery stores.  It's all natural so no problems with it hurting other animals.


----------



## chiklitmanfan

Thanks for the suggestions.  I use Terro inside the house and it is VERY effective.  I have liberally sprayed malathion around the perimeter of our house and patios but it doesn't seem to make a dent in the ones that love my grill.  Yes, I go out and turn the grill on full blast to incinerate any ants and that also works.  Nothing is going to stop me from using my grill and I do not share with the ants!


----------



## GLC

I offer this untried but vouched for by no end of people (on the Internet, so there you go, can't be wrong, then) that ants cannot abide cinnamon and that sprinkling it on the target area will keep them away more effectively than a lie detector at a political debate. 

(Might work. I was going to attach a cute picture to this, but I couldn't find a single photo of ants on a cinnamon bun. Not one. Not on the whole of the Ultranet. Nothin'. So, there.)


----------



## Dawgluver

I don't know if malathion would do much for ants, it's more for bugs that are eating your plants.  (Hey, I'm a poet and I didn't know it!). You might try sprinkling borax around the surface under the grill, replenishing after a rain.  Be careful not to get it on the lawn, it can poison the grass.  Terro is basically borax and corn syrup.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm reminded of this video I saw recently:

http://youtu.be/O9-rE5RBZvU


----------



## Zagut

Diatomaceous earth and maybe Boric acid will help. I believe both will need to be reapplied after a rain event.

Ants and cockroaches will always win in the long run. Those little SOB's will be here long after humans are gone.

My only other suggestion is a bit drastic but it might work. (See attachment)


----------



## CharlieD

Ants love new homes. You see your house is seating on the top of their pass. They were there long before you. I have the same problem.
The thing to do is to spray around the house. Go to any home type store. What do you have there? Home Depot, Builders Square? Buy one of those bottles that you can attach right to your garden hose. Spray around per direction. In warm climate like yours, you may have to do do it every 2-3 month. Again read instruction. 
The ants will be gone in no time.
Here in MN, even though it is cold I do it twice a year, works marvelous, simply marvelous, darling...


----------



## Mad Cook

chiklitmanfan said:


> Our home is only 2 years old and we have a definite ant problem, both inside and out.  Of particular annoyance is the way ants love to invade my gas grill.  Even when I clean it out they swarm all over the inside the next day after use.  I have sprayed an insecticide barrier around the base but it never seems to last.  I'm looking for an inexpensive solution. Hire an anteater?


Borax powder if you can buy it (not the Borax substitute that we have to put up with). We used to use it in Spain where the ants marched in columns through our kitchen. Worked a treat when sprinkled near their entry point and along their main pathways. Better than anything specific you could buy.
http://www.amazon.com/Milliard-Bora...8&qid=1408818601&sr=8-6&keywords=borax+powder
There are smaller packs but this is the most economical - 10lbs for $19.99

If they are outside see if you can find where they are coming from and put plenty in and around the entrance to their hideaway.


----------



## bakechef

Dawgluver said:


> I use Terro ant bait inside.  Outside, the ants like to get at the hummingbird feeder, so I paint a band of Tanglefoot around the pole.  It's a super sticky gel used to keep birds and insects away, and you could try painting some low on your grill legs.  Vaseline would work as well.



Terro is really great stuff.  Our first spring here we got ants in the kitchen, I set one of those baits on the window sill and a couple hours later there were HUNDREDS of them!  The next morning there were no live ants and they didn't come back.

Now I just spray Ortho Home Defense twice a year and haven't seen any more.  we have lots of ant hills out front.


----------



## buckytom

stand next to the grill and try doing a jackie mason impersonation.


----------

